# Sandy Trimmer Tunnel



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Ferret-Rodent-Gli ... B005RJH1BK

I saw one of these posted on Craigslist recently as a perfect way to trim your hedgehog's nails. I thought I would share it here so that there can be a discussion about it in case anyone does a search for its use with hedgehogs.



> Product Features
> Indestructible hollow tubes with abrasive interiors for small mammals.
> Excellent for providing cover and security while trimming your pets nails!
> Watch your pet build nests and scurry in and out of the tunnels!
> Safe soft sand abrasive is bonded to interior of tunnels to provide nail trimming while your pet is playing! Size - 6" x 4"


They look like the perfect tool for destroying the padding on hedgehog feet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Ferret-Rodent-Glider-Trimmer-Tunnel/dp/B005RJH1BK
> They look like the perfect tool for destroying the padding on hedgehog feet.


I agree, especially considering when hedgehogs walk their nails don't touch the ground. All it will do is scrap their pads.


----------

